# Sony oder FujiFilm???



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,


wir überlegen z.Zt. welche Kamera wir uns demnächst zulegen sollen.

Von wegen Budget und studieren des Chip Tests aus 01/2008 stehen da von meiner Seite folgenden Modelle zur Auswahl:


Sony Cybershot DSC-H9 ca. 330€  oder
[ASIN]B000OKT3RM[/ASIN]

Fujifilm Fine Pix S5700 ca. 190€
[ASIN]B000PH5IWI[/ASIN]

Was meinen den die Fotoexperten dazu????? Welche wäre da empfehlenswerter???

Im Moment haben wir noch die Canon Digital IXUS 40 im Gebrauch die ja auch mal ca. 300 oder 350€ ?? gekostet hat......

Die wollen wir nicht loswerden oder veräußern, sondern die würde dann in den Besitz unserer Großen übergehen....


----------



## Olli.P (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hi,







 nachobenschieb...... 

ist das schon wieder untergegangen.... 


Hat denn keiner hierzu eine Meinung


----------



## Christine (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hallo Olaf,

vor kurzem stand ich vor einer ähnlichen Frage, meine Wahl wäre allerdings - von wegen Schwerpunkt Bildqualität - auf die Panasonic FZ50 gefallen. Die von dieser Kamera gesehenen Bilder haben mich überzeugt.

 Allerdings war die Kamera leider nicht kompatibel zur Haushaltskasse. Deshalb wurde der Kauf ersteinmal zurückgestellt...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hi Olaf,

wenn ich mir Deinen Link so anschaue, dann würde ich mich eher für dieses Modell [ASIN]B000GHVZQ0[/ASIN] interessieren. Hast Du vielleicht darüber schom mal nachgedacht ??

Edit: Oh, habe wohl etwas zu lange gelesen vor dem Antworten, wie es scheint, Christine war mit dem Tipp schneller


----------



## Olli.P (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hi Leute,


 die Panasonic Kost ja noch mehr

Ob das mein Finanzministerium zulässt..... 

Dann kann ich das sicherlich noch ein paar Monate verschieben


----------



## Digicat (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Servus Olaf

Wenns gleich sein soll, die Sony würde ich nehmen.

Wenns noch ein bisschen Zeit hast, die Panasonic.

Wenns noch viel Zeit hast, dann eine D-SLR.


----------



## Annett (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Moin Olaf.

Beschwer Dich gefälligst nicht über den Preis der Panasonic!  
Wir haben noch einiges mehr dafür auf den Tisch legen müssen - kurz nach dem Kauf fiel der Preis dann. 
Ist wie immer....... 


Nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten möchte ich sie nicht mehr hergeben. Ich verwende mit Sicherheit nur einen Bruchteil ihrer Möglichkeiten, aber die Bilder stellen meine bisherigen Aufnahmen stellenweise schon locker in den Schatten.
Wo es früher ging "ah schönes Motiv - Automatik an - knips", geht es heute "ah schönes Motiv, wie bring ich das am besten rüber? - Automatik an (abdrück) - vers. Programme probier (abdrück)" und "verschwimmt endlich der Hintergrund wie gewünscht?"...
Ehemals mit der alten hab ich sowas gar nicht erst versucht.
Auch das drehbare und recht gut erkennbare Display möchte ich nicht mehr missen. Bei der alten war oft in der Sonne nichts mehr zu erkennen.

Alle Bilder, die ich hier bisher von der FZ50 eingestellt habe, sind unbearbeitet gewesen, max. einen anderen Bildausschnitt hatte ich gewählt! 
Wenn Du Bilder vers. Kameras vergleichen willst, dann lass Dir auch sagen/zeigen, wieviel Arbeit hinterher noch am PC dran hing.... 

Just my two cents.


----------



## ferryboxen (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

hy leute !

ich habe auch lange hin und her überlegt.

letztendlich habe ich gespart   und mir die

,,canon eos 400 d ,, geleistet  

die entscheidung habe ich nicht bereut....lieber etwas warten und dann

das richtige tun.

kommt natürlich darauf an....ob man nur ab und an ein paar schnappschüsse 

machen will....oder das fotografieren mit leidenschaft betreibt.

gruss lothar


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Ohne einen D-SLR / Kompakte Grabenkampf zu entfachen, sollte man vorher ein paar Dinge beachten (verbessert oder korrigiert mich, wenn ich irre!):

D-SLR: (zB. EOS 400D)
+ schnell
+ relativ geringes Rauschen
+ sehr viele Möglichkeiten (Objektiv wechsel)
- recht groß, vor allem mit guten Teleobjektiven
- Gewicht der Ausrüstung
- Preis

Kompakte (zB. FZ50)
+ Austattung ( Objektiv, Bildstabilisator, ...)
+ Größe 
+ Gewicht
+ Preis 
- Bei hohem ISO zu starkes Rauschen
- Geschwindigkeit (bei RAW aufnahmen)

Man sollte sich eben vorher im klaren sein was man will!

Ich wollte:
- bessere Bilder als mit der Olympus C3030 Zoom
- schnelles Einschalten (Gott war die Olympus lahm ...)
- Schwenkdisplay
- halbwegs brauchbarer Videomodus (640x480 bei 30 bps)
- Preiswerte Speicherkarten (SD ist im Vergleich zu SmartMedia spotbillig!)
- Serienbildmodus (FZ 50: 2,5 Bilder/sec - nicht überagend, aber immerhin)
- gutes Objektiv mit Gewinde (FZ50: 52mm)
- Bildstabilisator ( den muss man bei DSLRs häufig mit jedem Objektiv dazu kaufen)
- nicht zu schwer und groß (FZ 50: runde 500g (glaub ich))
- bezahlbar - ich hab auch noch andere teure Hobbys  (wir haben noch über 500 Euro bezahlt )

... tja, da haben wir uns für die Panasonic FZ50 entschieden und ich hab es wie meine bessere Hälfte bislang (nach ein paar Startschwierigkeiten) nicht bereut!


----------



## Olli.P (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hi,


ich denke mal, bessere Bilder als mit der Canon IXUS sind alle mal drinne 

Und ich bin ja erst in letzter Zeit mehr zu Fotografieren hingekommen; mit den Teichbildern.......... 

Für die Urlaubsschnappschüsse reichte eine Kompakte ja allemal. Und als wir die IXUS gekauft hatten war Sie ja zu der Zeit das maß aller Kompakten:smoki 

Aber wenn man jetzt mal tolle Nahaufnahmen ( und nicht nur dabei ) am Teich machen möchte, erkennt man schnell wo die Canon an ihre Grenzen kommt  

Wie gesacht bin ja noch Anfenger........ 

Hab da schon eine Lösung gefunden wie ich recht schnell an die Panasonic rankomme 

Muss das nur nochmal mit Mutti ausschmusen


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Servus Fotofreunde

@ Joachim: Besser hätte man es nicht schreiben können   

@ Olaf: 





> Hab da schon eine Lösung gefunden wie ich recht schnell an die Panasonic rankomme
> 
> Muss das nur nochmal mit Mutti ausschmusen


Daumendrück


----------



## Joachim (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

@Olaf
Wenn du schonmal Mutti schmust - dann mach ihr plausibel, das du das hier vielleicht auch noch benötigen könntest:
[ASIN]3925334750[/ASIN]

Geraucht schon ab 26,-  ist ein wirklich gutes Buch für den Anfang! 

@Helmut
Danke - freut mich zu hören.


----------



## Stefan_375 (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hallo Olli,



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> n ja noch Anfenger........


Als Anfänger und Fortgeschrittener wirst du an der Fuji s5700 große Freude haben!

Das Gerät hat 1. ein ausgesprochen gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, 2. eine sehr gute Bildqualität, und 3. die Möglichkeit einer umfassenden und sinnvollen manuellen Steuerung. Das heisst nicht nur, dass alle Funktionen manuell verfügbar sind. Sondern auch, dass das Gerät z.B. eine "echte" Blende hat. Nicht nur die popelige Springblende in 2 Stufen, wie sie viele andere Kameras dieser Preisklasse haben. Sondern eine 7-stufige von 3,5 bis 13,6. Wofür das gut ist, musst du als Anfänger nicht wissen. Gute Bilder macht das Teil auch so. Aber als Fortgeschrittener wirst du diese Einstellungsmöglichkeiten zu schätzen wissen.

Die Auflösung der Kamera (bzw. der von ihr gemachten Bilder) ist auch für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre noch völlig ausreichend. Im Gegenteil: seit vielen Jahren (genau: seit die Kompakt-Digis die 6 MP Grenze überschritten haben) verschlechtert sich deren Bildqualität kontinuierlich. Weil immer mehr Pixel auf immer weniger Sensor-Fläche gepackt werden. Was praktisch heisst: wenn du eine aktuelle Kompakt-Digi mit 10 oder 12 MP kaufst, ist die Bildqualität nur bis ISO 50 zu gebrauchen. Danach ist nichts als Rauschen :-( 

"Iso" heisst: Maß der Lichtempfindlichkeit, bei analogen Kameras durch Einlegen eines entsprechenden Films "eingestellt". Doppelter ISO-Wert heisst: doppelt so viel / wenig Licht ist nötig. Bsp.: mit ISO 800 kannst du freihand mit 16 mal weniger Licht fotografieren als mit ISO 50. Und das ist extrem wichtig. Weil das schlechteste Foto immer das ist, das man gar nicht machen kann, weil die Kamera dafür nicht taugt !!!

ISO 50 ist gut für Aussenaufnahmen bei sonnigem Wetter. Für mehr nicht :-( Wenn's trübe ist, sind schon ISO 100 bis 200 angesagt. Bei Innenaufnahmen ohne Blitz ISO 400 -1600. Soll heissen: eine moderne Kompakte mit modernem 10-12 MP Sensor taugt allenfalls für Aussenaufnahmen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Alles andere kann man damit vergessen. 

Die Fuji Finepix s5700 hat noch einen "alten" 6 MP Sensor - und macht auch bei ISO 800 noch halbwegs brauchbare Aufnahmen. Natürlich kann sie da nicht mit digitalen SLR mithalten, die viel größere und bessere Sensoren haben - und deshalb auch dreimal so teuer sind. Aber brauchbar ist sie allemal. Erst recht für die 176 EUR inkl. Versand bei Amazon.

Nachteile der s5700: die Anfangsbrennweite ist mit 38 mm KB recht groß. Es fehlt also am "kurzen Ende". Zum Vergleich: ambitionierte Fotografen fangen unter 28 mm nicht an. Für effektvolle Naturaufnahmen sollten es auch schonmal 20 mm sein. Allerdings wird dir das als Anfänger kaum negativ auffallen, weil der Umgang mit kurzen Brennweiten (von der Kompetenz und fotografischen Praxis her) sehr viel anspruchsvoller ist als der mit mittleren (so ab 35-50 mm) und langen (so 100-300 mm). Ausserdem hat die s5700 keinen Bildstabilisator. Was bei ihrer Brennweite "am langen Ende" mitunter problematisch sein kann. Allerdings taugt so ein Bildstabilisator ohnehin nur bei unbewegten Motiven (keine schnellen Autos, kein laufender Hund, keine vom Wind bewegten Äste usw.). Von daher finde ich das nicht so schlimm. Und Menschen Fotografieren sdollte man mit < 40 mm KB Brennweite ohnehin nicht, wenn man nicht grotesk vezerrte Gesichter bekommen will.

Was Sony betrifft... da bin ich mittlerweile mehr als skeptisch. Sony hat sich - ob Notebooks, Unterhaltungselektronik oder Kameras - seinen ehemals guten Ruf seit langem gründlich ruiniert. Qualitativ schon lange nicht mehr besser als die Konkurrenz. Dafür aber teuer und mit z.T. unfassbar miserablem Support. Gerade bei Computern und Digi-Cams.

Was den "Pixel-Wahnsinn" betrifft... Als alter Hobby-Fotograf, dessen analoges Fotolabor schon seit Jahren in vielen Umzugskisten vor sich hin gammelt, kann ich dazu nur sagen: weniger ist mehr. Meine erste Digi-Knipse vor über 8 Jahren war eine Kompakte mit 3,3 MP für lächerlich 1.000 DM. Greulich. Nach wenigen Monaten habe ich die ersetzt durch eine 2,7 MP digitale SLR - eine Minolta RD 3000, damals mit 4 Objektiven im Schlussverkauf für unter 3.000 DM zu haben. Ja, das war teuer. Aber das Teil war gut, und ich habe es 7 Jahre lang oft und gerne genutzt. Und dann gebraucht dafür bei Eb*y noch so viel bekommen, dass es zur Finanzierung der neuen 6 MP Digi-SLR gereicht hat.

Die heute übliche hohe Sensor-Auflösung ist nachrangig oder sogar nachteilig (siehe oben). Ohne gutes Objektiv vor'm Sensor kommt auf dem Sensor keine adäquate Bildqualität an. Was für praktisch 100% der heute verkauften Kompakt-Digis zutrifft. Platt gesagt: um 12 MP aufzulösen, braucht es (selbst, wenn der Sensor in dieser Auflösung brauchbare Qualität liefert) ein Objektiv, das um einiges teurer ist. Gute Festbrennweiten (das 1,7/50er ausgenommen) oder gar Zooms, die diese Abbildungsqualität bieten, sind unter 500 EUR kaum zu kriegen.

Das muss den Amateur aber nicht interessieren. Weil er den Unterschied zwischen der 175 EUR Fuji s5700 und der 2.000 EUR Digi-SLR mit Wechselobjektiven ohnehin nicht bemerkt. Nichtmal dann, wenn Abzüge im Format DIN A3 vor sich liegen hat...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Servus Stefan



> dass es zur Finanzierung der neuen 6 MP Digi-SLR gereicht hat.


Komi Dynax 7D ???


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hallo Stefan,

wie ich sehe, bist Du auch so ein Wahnsinniger wie ich:



> ... Als alter Hobby-Fotograf, dessen analoges Fotolabor schon seit Jahren in vielen Umzugskisten vor sich hin gammelt



Wann wollen wir unsere Sachen mal wieder auspacken??? Gibt's überhaupt noch Chemie???


----------



## Stefan_375 (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hallo Alex,



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich sehe, bist Du auch so ein Wahnsinniger wie ich:
> (...)
> Wann wollen wir unsere Sachen mal wieder auspacken??? Gibt's überhaupt noch Chemie???


Ich _war_ so ein Wahnsinniger. Irgendwann habe ich dann mangels Zeit den "Maschinenpark" abgebaut. Als erstes das Mittelformat (die gute DDR Pentacon Six). Ja, es war schon schön, mit der P-Six, den riesen Trümmern von Objektiven dazu, Stativ und dem 1.000 DM Spotmeter durch die Gegend zu stapfen. Entspannung pur, besser als jeder Auslandsurlaub. Aber irgendwann gab's Wichtigeres, weil weniger Zeit. Danach Kleinbild "ausgedünnt". Und seit der Digi-SLR liegt das Fotolabor praktisch brach. 

Finde ich auch traurig, wenn ich an die "gute alte Zeit" denke. Mit Ansel Adams "The Negative" und "The Print" unter'm Kopfkissen, mit Zonsensystem, endlosem Austesten der tatsächlichen Empfindlichkeit verschiedener Filme, mit langen Nächten im Labor, mit Abwedeln und Nachbelichten, mit irre schwerem Fotorucksack in der Pampa (und einer Ehefrau, die sich irgendwann geweigert hat, die läppischen 5 kg Stativ zu tragen  

Das ist wohl vorbei. Ich habe nach dem Umzug, seit das sw-Labor vor sich hin gammelt, sogar schon versucht, das an Schulen/Volkshochschule vor Ort zu verschenken. Keine Chance, das will keiner mehr haben. Und wenn ich da an den 6x7 Kaiser-Vergrößerer, das 35er Nikkor und das gute __ Schneider Componon-S 80er Objektiv denke (das allein mal 500 DM gekostet hat), dann wird's mir auch ganz anders. Aber was will man machen...

Chemie, Papier usw. wird's sicher noch viele Jahrzehnte lang geben. Aber dann halt als "Nischenprodukt" zu den entsprechenden Preisen.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Olli.P (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hi Leute,


wir haben die Panasonic gekauft, für 1€  

Und zwar hier....

Da unsere Handyverträge eh zu Ende März gekündigt sind konnten wir das so machen. Eigentlich wollten wir auf Prepaid-Karten umsteigen weil wir eh nich so viel mit dem Handy Telefonieren, eigentlich müssen wir nur erreichbar sein..... 

Erst wollte meine bessere hälfte ja nicht, von wegen da sind wir ja schon wieder an den Vertrag gebunden...... 

Aber ich konnte sie dann letztlich doch noch überzeugen, von wegen gleiche Speicherkarte und so........:smoki 


Dann wolln wir mal abwarten ob die Handyanträge angenommen werden......


----------



## Olli.P (6. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hi,


heute iss die Panasonic gekommen.... 

hier mal ein Bild von der Canon aus ca. 1m Entfernung..... 

Und hier nu eins von der Panasonic aus ca. 5-6m Entfernung..... 


Und noch eins so ziemlich von gegenüber des Bachlaufs...... 

Einfach nur mit den empfohlenen Anfängereinstellungen ( alles Auto ) aus der Bedienungsanleitung....


----------



## Annett (6. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hi Olaf.

Mit "alles auto" war ich ned wirklich glücklich. 
Auch Deine Bilder sehen eher etwas unscharf aus.... trau Dich ruhig mal mit Blenden-/Zeitenpriorität und AF/händischen Fokus rumzuspielen - löschen kostet doch nur ein paar Sekunden. 

Es lohnt sich wirklich!!!!


----------



## Olli.P (6. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hi Annett,


ja das werde ich dann wohl noch nächste Tage machen. Wie gesagt die Cam iss ja heute erst gekommen. Bis man dann mal die Bedienungsanleitung ein wenig studiert hatte und der Akku geladen war, war's auch schon wieder 17.00 Uhr..... 

Aber ein paar Testbilder mussten nun eben schon mal Heute sein 

Ich denke die Buchempfehlung von Joachim wird da wohl die nächste Anschaffung sein


----------



## Joachim (7. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Moin Olaf,

Annett hat Recht - trau dich! Der Vollautomatikmodus holt ganz sicher nicht das Beste aus deiner Kamera ... Vielleicht schaust du dir auch das :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/12
noch mal näher an.


----------



## Stefan_375 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hallo,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Deine Bilder sehen eher etwas unscharf aus.... trau Dich ruhig mal mit Blenden-/Zeitenpriorität und AF/händischen Fokus rumzuspielen - löschen kostet doch nur ein paar Sekunden.
> Es lohnt sich wirklich!!!!


Jau. Die Bilder sind nicht nur unscharf, sondern die __ Enten haben auch noch auffällig "rote Augen" - war da etwa der Blitz draussen? Oder hat die Kamera-Software mit ihrer fully-automatic-red-eye-reduction gnadenlos zugeschlagen - und rote Augen produziert, statt sie zu beseitigen ?!?!

Wie auch immer. Diese Kamera ist ein typisches Beispiel dafür, dass es (auch, wenn man manuell arbeitet und die besten Einstellungen trifft) vollkommen sinnfrei ist, auf so einen winzigen Sensor 10 Megapixel zu packen. Effekt ist, dass die Bildqualität schon bei ISO 100 mangels Sensorfläche so bescheiden ist, dass die Kamera-interne Software rigoros nacharbeiten muss. Und ab ISO 200 ist das Gerät praktisch unbrauchbar. Selbst, wenn auf dem Objektiv noch so gross "Leica" drauf steht. Das, was das Objektiv kann, kann der Sensor der Kamera ohnehin nicht aufnehmen. 

Wenn die Kamera eine halbwegs brauchbare Firmware hat, sollten auch im Automatik-Modus gute Aufnahmen rauskommen. Meine Frau stellt bei unserer Digi-SLR (mit ihren läppischen 6 MP) immer das "grüne A" ein: alles absolut automatisch, inkl. ISO-Einstellung. Trotzdem sind 9 von 10 Aufnahmen OK. Die greuliche Unschärfe im Fernbereich liegt nicht an ihr oder der Kamera, sondern an dem katastrophal schlechten Vollplastik-Objektiv, das da ab Werk dran hängt.

Zur Panasonic: die mit Abstand beste Website über Digitalkameras (www.dpreview.com) sagt in der conlusion: "If this had been a mould-breaking 5 or 6 megapixel with excellent low noise performance throughout the ISO range (and particularly up to ISO 800) it would no doubt have performed considerably better and would have been an easy choice for a Highly Recommended. As it is it just squeezes in thanks to its many other outstanding qualities - and only for those users who can live without anything over ISO 200."

Zu Deutsch, sinngemäß: mit 5-6 MP Sensor wäre diese Kamera um Längen besser und im Gesamturteil "absolut empfehlenswert". Mit den 10 MP, die sie hat, schafft sie es gerade noch wegen ihrer anderen Qualitäten (Bedienung, Objektiv) so eben. Und ist auch da nur für Leute empfehlenswert, die mit max. ISO 200 leben können. 

Schade. Wieder ein potentiell gutes Gerät dem "Pixel-Wahn" geopfert.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_375 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hallo Joachim,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht schaust du dir auch das :
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/12
> noch mal näher an.


Sorry, wenn ich da deiner Empfehlung nicht folgen kann. Ich halte dieses (und die xxx anderen Kamera-spezifischen Bücher, die da von immer den gleichen Autoren und immer den gleichen Verlagen auf den Markt geworfen werden) nicht für ein "gutes Buch für den Anfang" - sondern für reine Geldschneiderei. Schon der Titel dieses Buches ist eine Katastrophe: "Superzoom-Fotoschule". Was soll das sein? Da wird die Bedienungsanleitung abgetippt und auf doppelte Länge verschwafelt. Dazu gibt es das typische Dutzend Fotografie-Tipps für den Dummie. Und schon läßt sich das für fast 30 EUR verkloppen. Absolut sinnlos.

Was die Kamera kann und wie man sie bedient, das steht in der Anleitung. Damit kann jeder technisch akzeptable Fotos machen. Aber Fotografieren kann er dann noch lange nicht. Wie mir meine Frau heute wieder bewiesen hat... wollte die doch ernsthaft ein Motorrad aus 2 m Entfernung bildfüllend mit 28 mm KB-Brennweite ablichten :-( Von Perspektive und brennweitenbedingter Verzerrung noch nie was gehört (und hätte sie auch nicht aus o.g. Buch gelernt - so weit reicht es da nämlich nicht). 

Gute Anfängerbücher in Sachen Fotografie beten keine Bedienungsanleitungen nach. Die hat schließlich jeder selbst Zuhause. Sondern fangen bei den "basics" an. Filmempfindlichkeit, Blende, Verschlusszeit, Blitz, Brennweite, Perspektive, Bildgestaltung, goldener Schnitt... Wer das nicht kapiert hat, kann mit keiner Kamera (ob sie nun 50 oder 5.000 EUR kostet) etwas besseres als Zufalls-Schnappschüsse machen. 

Für den Anfang finde ich - aus den vielen Dutzend Fotobüchern, die hier rumfahren - sehr sinnvoll:
- Felix Freier: Fotografieren lernen, Sehen lernen. Bei Am*zon gebraucht unter 4 EUR. Absolut empfehlenswert.
- Andreas Feininger: Die hohe Schule der Fotografe. Bei Am*zon gebraucht unter 4 EUR. Bitte nicht vom Titel abschrecken lassen. So "hoch" ist die hohe Schule dann doch nicht.
- wer unbedingt mehr Geld ausgeben will, um weniger zu wissen: John Hedgecoe, "Große Fotoschule". OK, gebraucht auch unter 7 EUR. Aber eigentlich schon zuviel.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Joachim (9. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Nabend Stefan,

wasn dir passiert?  

Gleich mal ein paar Worte zu deinen Empfehlungen in sachen Fotografiebücher:
[ASIN]3453412192[/ASIN]
Gebraucht ab 4,84 Euro
[ASIN]3832174745[/ASIN]
Gebraucht ab 7,50 Euro
[ASIN]3884723871[/ASIN]
Gebraucht ab 7,50 Euro
Die obigen Bücher sind dann wohl doch "nicht ganz" so billig zu haben wie du meinst.  Ich kenne diese Bücher ebenso wenig, wie du (offensichtlich) meine Empfehlung von weiter oben zu kennen scheinst - denn so schlecht wie du dieses Buch machst, ist es defenitiv nicht. Über den Preis lässt sich streiten - das ist wie bei den Kameras auch, reine Ansichtssache. 

Das Buch, Superzoom-Schule ..., ist defenitiv kein in die länge gezogenes Handbuch! Es geht sehrwohl weitaus ausführlicher auf die einzelnen Kameraeinstellungen ein, wie es die original Anleitung tut. So gesehen wäre es prima, wenn das Kamerahandbuch so umfangreich und leicht verständlich wäre, wie besagtes Buch.
Ich habe es Olaf empfohlen, weil ich es vor mir liegen habe,mir meine eigene Meinung dazu bilden konnte und der Ansicht war (bin), das es für Olaf eine gute Hilfe bei seinen ersten Schritten mit seiner Kamera darstellt. Mehr nicht ...

Also Stefan - lass doch jeden seine Ansprüche selbst festlegen.  Deine konnte man ja bereits nachlesen ([URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/17/]klick[/URL], warum findet man von dir nur kaum Bilder deiner fototechnischen Schaffenskraft  ),  die der anderen und meine auch - warum deswegen einen Glaubenskrieg anzetteln?

Du brauchst wie es scheint viele schwere tolle Objektive und ne Kamera mit mindestens 1,5kg Lebendgewicht um damit gute Fotos zu machen - ich hab schon nen kaputten Rücken und bin auch deshalb mit meiner Panasonic FZ 50 mitlerweile sehr zufrieden und werde es mit jedem Foto ein bischen mehr ... 

Ist halt wie überall im Leben - die Ansprüche sind numal verschieden.

Nun aber nochmal zu Olafs ersten versuchen ...
Ungefähr so schlecht sahen meine ersten Fotos mit unserer FZ 50 auch aus - weil ich sie ausgepackt, eingeschaltet und abgedrückt hab ohne mich mit dem ganzen Thema vorher zu beschäftigen.
Die Bilder von Olaf sind wie es scheint mit Blitz, viel Zoom und wenn in Automatik, dann im falschen Programm gemacht zu sein - noch dazu hat er dabei auf Gott weis was scharf gestellt, nur nicht auf das gewünschte Motiv.
Kurz - ich behaupte mal, ich kann mit jeder Kamera sch... Fotos produzieren. 
Lass ihm Zeit, sich mit der Kamera zu beschäftigen, ich bin mir sicher, das fortschritte machen wird.

Was das 6MP - und Sensorgrößenthema angeht - ist selbst hier im Forum schon ne Menge zu geschrieben worden und auch ich bin kein Freund von 10MP auf so wenig Chip. Aber für mich zählt das Gesammtkonzept der Kamera (Gewicht, Objektiv, Möglichkeiten und der Preis) und da kann ich ruhigen gewissens sagen, das es für mich und mein Konto die derzeit ideale Kamera ist...  

So, und nu freut sich jeder seiner Technik daheim und alles wird gut!


----------



## Olli.P (10. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hallo,

Wenigstens haut ihr euch nicht weiter die    ein...... 

Und wie ich schon am Anfang hier geschrieben hab:

Ich habe vom Fotografieren genauso viel Ahnung, wie meine Frau vom PC oder ich als ich meinen ersten PC vor 7 Jahren bekommen habe.... 

Nämlich so gut wie gar keine 

Und da kann ich Joachim nur zustimmen....:smoki 



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Lass ihm Zeit, sich mit der Kamera zu beschäftigen, ich bin mir sicher, das fortschritte machen wird.




Gut Ding braucht Weile. Und wenn ich mich dann demnächst bei schönem:beeten  Wetter an unserem Teich erfreuen kann, kommt sicher auch wieder mehr Fotolust auf 

Ich muß mich ja erst einmal mit der Kamera vertraut machen und verstehen was ISO usw. zu bedeuten hat

Und wenn ich das dann so langsam alles begriffen habe, werde ich auch mal mein Hama Stativ, welches wir für unseren ersten Camcorder gekauft haben mit dazunehmen. Dann hat die Kamera einen festen Stand und ich kann mich mehr auf Hanling und die Einstellungen konzentrieren, ohne die Kamera ruhig halten zu müssen.... 

Es ist ja doch schon eine riesen Umstellung von einer kleinen Kompakten auf so 'ne große Kamera


----------



## Stefan_375 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hallo Joachim,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> wasn dir passiert?


ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Passiert ist, dass ich mal wieder (am falschen Platz) mein Steckenpferd geritten habe - und dabei über's Ziel hinaus geschossen bin. Ich hoffe, dass man mir das nochmal nachsehen kann.

Die besagte Panasonic ist sicher keine schlechte Kamera. Darf sie für einen Preis, der schon fast in die Liga der Digi-SLR fällt, auch nicht sein. Nur: um die eigenen Ansprüche überhaupt formulieren zu können, schadet etwas Grundwissen nicht. Und da wird man (millionenfach bewiesen) feststellen: der Hauptanspruch eines Laien ist, in möglichst jeder Situation Fotos machen zu können. Das ist auch genau richtig so. Nur geht das mit einer Kamera, die schon bei ISO 200 ohne den eingebauten Winz-Blitz kapituliert, halt nicht. Da ist die Enttäuschung vorprogrammiert. Die Panasonic hat ja wenigstens noch einen Systemblitzschuh. Und mit (geschätzten) 200-250 EUR Zusatzausgabe für den passenden Blitz könnte es in Innenräumen doch noch was werden...

Wie auch immer: Zur Beurteilung der Bildqualität würde ich die Dateien im RAW-Format speichern und sämtliche Automatiken der Kamera-Firmware, die unbrauchbare ISO-Werte einstellen, nach Gutdünken nachschärfen, Farben "aufhübschen" oder sonstwas tun, abschalten. Und mir dann so ein Bild am Monitor betrachten. Leider ist es heute bei vielen Kompakten so, dass trotz "RAW-Modus" und vollständig manueller Steuerung die Kamera-Firmware zuschlägt und ungefragt "nachbearbeitet", bevor das Bild überhaupt gespeichert ist. Keine Ahnung, wie das bei Panasonic ist. Aber es gibt nunmal Hersteller, die eine berüchtigte Tendenz zum "Überschärfen" der Bilder haben (was auf den ersten Blick natürlich immer ganz gut aussieht), andere stehen auf Fujicolor-Knallfarben, andere... usw. 

Im Endeffekt ist das dann aber alles wieder ziemlich unwichtig. Solange das Histogramm stimmt und es keine ausgedehnt "versoffenen" oder "ausgefressenen" Bereiche im Bild gibt, kommt - egal, ob 4 oder 12 MP - bis 20x30 cm ein ordentlicher Print raus. Der Belichter / Fotolabor wird bei der Produktion des Papierfotos ohnehin mehr versauen, als man beim Originalbild am PC mit Photoshop noch raussreissen kann.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_375 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hallo Olaf,



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß mich ja erst einmal mit der Kamera vertraut machen und verstehen was ISO usw. zu bedeuten hat
> (...)
> Es ist ja doch schon eine riesen Umstellung von einer kleinen Kompakten auf so 'ne große Kamera


Sieh's mal so: die jetzige Kamera bietet viele Möglichkeiten, die die alte nicht hatte. Trotzdem ist sie - im Vollautomatik-Modus - genau so einfach zu bedienen.

Ob du von dem, was die Kamera kann, dann Gebrauch machst - das liegt bei dir. Kannst du, musst du aber nicht. Ich mache mit meiner Digi-SLR seit längerem auch nur Schnappschüsse. Weil mir für das "ernsthafte" Fotografieren schlichtweg die Zeit fehlt. Ist aber auch egal. Und Schnappschüsse leben leben ohnehin nicht von der technischen oder "künstlerischen" Qualität. Sondern von ihrem Erinnerungswert. Davon, dass man in 10 oder 20 Jahren mal das Album rausholt und sich erinnert: "Ach, guck mal, damals, als ich den Teich gebaut habe !!!"

Die Panasonic wird dir sicher (falls sie so lange hält und es dann noch passende Akkus, USB-Ports und Kartenleser gibt) für 10 Jahre gute Dienste tun. Und wahrscheinlich wird die Kamera immer mehr können, als du ihr abverlangst. Denn das "qualitative Problem" liegt bei Kameras schon seit zig Jahren (auch bei analogen Knipsen) in 99 von 100 Fällen bei dem, der das Gerät bedient. 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Joachim (11. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Na wer sagts denn ...  

Der Automatik-Modus bei der Panasonic ist ganz sicher nicht der zu bevorzugende Modus - aber es gibt ja noch einige brauchbare Motivprogramme, prima Halbautomatiken und für den, ders brauch nen reinen Manuellen Modus.

Mir persönlich haben es vorrangig die Halbautomatiken angetan, gefolgt von den Motiv-Programmen, dem Manuellen Modus und gaaaanz weit abgeschlagen die Vollautomatik.
Hinzu kommt, das die Kamera vom Werk aus bescheiden grundeingestellt ist - was ich aber dank des besagten Buches recht schnell geändert bekommen habe. (u.a. Kompression, Nachschärfung uvm.)

Wo ich schon wieder beim Thema wäre - sicher, das Buch vermittelt auf einen Hersteller/Typ begrenztes Grundwissen zur Kamera - aber dank des einfachen Aufbaues des Buches und der vielen bebilderten Beispiele hab ich recht schnell einige Grundregeln bei der Einstellung der Kamera erlernt, die mir das Herstellerhandbuch nie im Leben offenbart hätte.
Ich bin eben mehr der praktische Typ - Lernstoff muss greifbar sein...  

@Olaf
Wie schon gesagt, meine ersten Bilder mit der FZ50 waren genauso enttäuschend, was sich aber zum Glück mit jedem Foto ein wenig zum Guten wendet.


----------



## Olli.P (11. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hi Leute,

weiß vllt. jemand von euch ob es bei dem Buch LUMIX Superzoom Fotoschule große Unterschiede in den Auflagen von 2006 zu 2007 gibt 

Denn bei 3...2...1 schnellen die 2007er Auflagen recht schnell im Preis nach oben. Obwohl die erst seit kurzem eingestellt sind.... 

Ein 2006er Buch bleibt aber bislang bei 1 EUR stehen..... 

Oder liegt's vllt. doch am Verkäufer oder den Versandkosten??

Jedenfalls hab ich mit dem Buch noch 'n paar Tage Zeit. Kommt ja wieder 'ne Feiertagswoche, da sind schon wieder täglich 10h Malochen angesagt


----------



## Stefan_375 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hallo Joachim,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Mir persönlich haben es vorrangig die Halbautomatiken angetan, gefolgt von den Motiv-Programmen, dem Manuellen Modus und gaaaanz weit abgeschlagen die Vollautomatik.
> Hinzu kommt, das die Kamera vom Werk aus bescheiden grundeingestellt ist - was ich aber dank des besagten Buches recht schnell geändert bekommen habe. (u.a. Kompression, Nachschärfung uvm.)


Ich bin seit ewigen Zeiten ein Fan von "A" - Blendenvorwahl. Motivprogramme brauche ich nicht, Vollautomatik nur bei "zeitkritischen" / bewegten Motiven. Kontinuierlicher AF geht mir auf die Nerven, den richtigen AF-Sensor wähle ich lieber selbst, und Nachschärfen, Tonwertkorrektur usw. mache ich dann doch lieber in Photoschop, Gimp oder sonstwo. Hauptsache, die Knipse läßt mich damit in Ruhe  Und das tun Digi-SLR in der Grundeinstellung viel öfter als Kompakt-Digis - scheinbar wird da von einer "kompetenteren" Zielgruppe ausgegangen.



> Wo ich schon wieder beim Thema wäre - sicher, das Buch vermittelt auf einen Hersteller/Typ begrenztes Grundwissen zur Kamera - aber dank des einfachen Aufbaues des Buches und der vielen bebilderten Beispiele hab ich recht schnell einige Grundregeln bei der Einstellung der Kamera erlernt, die mir das Herstellerhandbuch nie im Leben offenbart hätte.
> Ich bin eben mehr der praktische Typ - Lernstoff muss greifbar sein...


Ich habe nochmal nachgedacht - soll ja selbst in meinem Alter mitunter vorkommen ;-) 

Stimmt, meine Buchtipps stammen aus der guten alten Analog-Zeit. Um das Setup einer Digi-Knipse zu verstehen, führen sie nicht weiter. Was RAW-Dateien, Farbtiefe, Farbräume, Kompressionsartefakte, EXIF-Daten, Weissabgelich usw. sind, wie Scharf- oder Weichzeichner funktionieren, wie man ein Histogramm "liest"... da ist für Anfänger ein Buch über Digitalfotografie wohl angebracht. Allerdings ist das etwas, was für mich weitgehend nicht zur "eigentlichen" Fotografie gehört, sondern eher zu digitalen Bildbearbeitung. 

Die mich, zugegeben, nicht mehr besonders interessiert, seit ich vor ewigen Zeiten im Akkord digitale Satellitendaten bearbeitet und klassifiziert habe. Damals, als man noch Viertelszenen mühsam vom Tape einspielen musste, "unscharf maskieren" noch "contrast enhancement" und "Tonwertkorrektur" noch "histogramm stretching" hiess, man die Filter selbst programmieren und dann am 386er mit 20 MHz stundenlang auf das Ergebnis der Berechnung warten musste ;-) Und man natürlich genau wusste, was man da tut. Und nicht mit 3 (RGB) Kanälen, sondern mit 6 oder 7. Halt die alte Zeit, die eigentlich weniger gut als nervig war... Jedenfalls vergesse ich deswegen oft, dass heute die basics in Sachen Bildbearbeitung viele zum ersten mal dann "treffen", wenn sie eine Digi-Kamera in der Hand haben.

Egal. Wer mit Flatrate im Netz unterwegs ist und erstmal schnuppern will, dem empfiehlt sich da z.B. Tom Striewischs Fotolehrgang im Internet (http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm). Ist wirklich kompetent, knapp und informativ. Habe gerade erst gesehen, dass der inzwischen auch einige gedruckte Bücher zur Digi-Fotografie geschrieben hat. Kenne ich aber bisher keins von (also gleich mal bestellt). 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_375 (13. März 2008)

*Bücher zur Digitalfotografie*

Hallo,

in Ergänzung meines gestrigens postings...

Hatte ich da doch bei Am*zon 2 Bücher von Tom Striewisch bestellt:
- Digitalfotografie für Fortgeschrittene, Humboldt, 14,90 EUR
- Digitalfotografie wie die Profis, Moewig, 10 EUR

Und was muss ich sehen (Amaz*n geht ja schnell: gestern Nachmittag bestellt, heute Morgen da): beide Bücher sind praktisch identisch. Das letztere ist einfach die vorherige Auflage des ersteren =:-O Und komischerweise ist das letztere nicht nur billiger, sondern auch mit festem Einband und einer um Längen besseren Qualität bei Papier und Druck als das erstere.

Die Änderungen in der Neuauflage (gerade beim Kochen durchgesehen ;-) sind IMHO marginal, die 5 Stunden Video auf DVD (leider nur für Windows, nicht für Linux) sind bei beiden dabei... Inhaltlich ist das Niveau solide, wie von Hr. Striewisch bekannt. Kurz, knapp, durchgehend informativ.

Insofern ist IMHO die Ausgabe des Moewig-Verlags eine gute Geldanlage. Zumal es die in Am*zon Z-Shops gebraucht schon ab 4 EUR gibt.

HTH, Stefan


----------



## Joachim (13. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Da wir gerne Bilder sehen und was zum klicken haben wollen:

[ASIN]3811830260[/ASIN]

@Stefan
Wie wärs? Mach doch ne Buchvorstellung draus : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15238 

[OT]@Stefan
Grad erst gesehen - auch Ärzte-Fan? Cool! [/OT]


----------



## Stefan_375 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hallo Joachim,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs? Mach doch ne Buchvorstellung draus


Lohnt nicht. Kundenrezensionen dazugibt's bei Am*zon schon reichlich. Kritikpunkt an dem Buch, der mir noch einfällt: die Beispiele zur digitalen Bildbearbeitung sind 100%ig "Photoshop-lastig". Macht aber IMHO kaum was. Bei Gimp o.ä. sehen die Menüs/Dialoge kaum anders aus.



> Grad erst gesehen - auch Ärzte-Fan? Cool! [/OT]


Aber klar... seit den 80ern, als die beste Band der Welt die Musik zu den Moskito-Beiträgen (Moskito war eine Jugendsendung im SFB) gemacht hat. Wenn dir im PLZ-Bereich 145xx mal jemand mit dem Ärzte-Fanshirt, bei dem auf dem Rücken weiss auf schwarz "ORDNUNG SAUBERKEIT DISZIPLIN" steht... dann bin ich das 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Olli.P (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

Hi,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Olaf
> Wenn du schonmal Mutti schmust - dann mach ihr plausibel, das du das hier vielleicht auch noch benötigen könntest:
> [ASIN]3925334750[/ASIN]
> 
> ...



das hab ich mir jetzt doch mal gegönnt. Und ich muss sagen, das Buch ist doch ein wenig verständlicher als die Bedienungsanleitung. 

Bin schon fleißig am lesen und probieren. 

Mal sehen was man da dann noch aus der Cam rausholen kann. :smoki


----------



## Joachim (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sony oder FujiFilm???*

... sach ich ja   

Für vertiefende Übungen gibts danach dann auch noch bessere Bücher, aber am Anfang ist das Buch echt besser als die original Anleitung. Zumal die meisten Einstellungen mit Beispielfotos unterlegt, und somit verständlicher sind ...


----------

